# Ug bloodwork?



## Grinch (Jul 24, 2016)

How can I do blood work without a Dr? Is there a site where I can order my own kit? Are they reliable and accurate? Anyone with experience?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 24, 2016)

PrivateMDLabs is a popular one in the US. Check your state for availability.

Their 'Female Hormone Panel' has most of what you'll need and is far more affordable than the 'Male' counterpart tests.


----------



## snake (Jul 24, 2016)

What Nble said. Sign up for their mailing list before you order and save 10%. They also will send you an email each month for 15% off. That profile he's talking about runs me $56. You can't beat it with a stick!


----------



## Grinch (Jul 24, 2016)

Appreciate the heads up. Already looking into it.


----------

